# Tool Talk > Machines >  Shoe cover machine - GIF

## Altair

Shoe cover machine. A shrink wrapper for shoes to protect floors and reduce contamination.




Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Shoe wear simulator - video
Shoe wear simulator - video
Pallet shrink oven - video
Stretch-and-shrink hood packaging machine - GIF

----------

Andyt (Feb 3, 2019),

blkadder (Jan 26, 2019),

PJs (Jan 29, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 28, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

So much easier than having to stretch those plastic bag shoe covers on when visiting a clean room or a food preparation area

----------


## KustomsbyKent

I've used so many of the stretchy bag machines for shoe covers for tours of factories in China. They're never big enough for my shoes (size 13), and once I stretch and break them to fit, they fall off halfway through the tour.
This machine looks to be much better by shrinking with heat to fit the shoe size. Maybe next time I'm in China they will have upgraded to this style of machine!

----------


## Frank S

> I've used so many of the stretchy bag machines for shoe covers for tours of factories in China. They're never big enough for my shoes (size 13), and once I stretch and break them to fit, they fall off halfway through the tour.
> This machine looks to be much better by shrinking with heat to fit the shoe size. Maybe next time I'm in China they will have upgraded to this style of machine!



Yep I know the feeling Same thing here 13 EE always steel toed boots I never cold make the plastic booties last through a complete tour either.

----------

